
Is it ok to require users to have JavaScript enabled? - leowoo91
https://ux.stackexchange.com/a/15384
======
sevensor
I avoid Javascript for all of my casual web browsing and I'm submitting this
comment with w3m. So, sure, go ahead and require javascript. I won't read your
site, but you probably weren't going to make any money from me anyway. I only
use javascript for applications-over-the-web, like banking and company
calendars. Requiring javascript is a sign you probably don't have interesting
reading material anyway, so you're doing me a favor by chasing me off.

------
qwerty456127
It's not ok when it doesn't really contribute any serious value to the
functionality the user gets, when the thing people actually come to your site
for can be done without JavaScript.

